# Motorcyclists on MartialTalk



## K Williams (Mar 22, 2005)

Do you all ride motorcycles? Which model(s)?

I have a 2001 Kawasaki ZX-12R. Hopefully I'll have a good riding season this year(as in no crashes, broken bones, etc.  )


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 22, 2005)

1997 Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 A here.  

Might want to check out this  thread too.  :asian:


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 22, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Do you all ride motorcycles? Which model(s)?
> 
> I have a 2001 Kawasaki ZX-12R. Hopefully I'll have a good riding season this year(as in no crashes, broken bones, etc.  )



You've got a fast one there. I've got a 2001 SV650s, the snow and sand are starting to recede around here so I'm riding more. Definitely check out the other thread OUmoose noted.


----------



## RRouuselot (Mar 22, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Do you all ride motorcycles? Which model(s)?
> 
> I have a 2001 Kawasaki ZX-12R. Hopefully I'll have a good riding season this year(as in no crashes, broken bones, etc.  )


 
 I recently sold my CBR 929RR Erion Racing (German Version).
 My next bike will be either an RC51, Ducati 999R or something else that goes REALLY fast.


----------



## dsp921 (Mar 22, 2005)

CBR1000 and CR250R


----------



## RRouuselot (Mar 22, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> CBR1000 and CR250R


 How do you like the CBR 1000?
 I am still considering getting one.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 22, 2005)

Road bike: '02 CBR 600 F4i with a yoshi pipe.   

Track bike: '93 CBR 600 with Kuehne flat-side carbs, Corrillo rods, HRC wiring loom & pistons, Marvic Magnesium-alloy wheels, full Moriwaki titanium pipe, many and various other go-fast bits...  :uhyeah: it puts out about 100 on the dyno, and only weights about 145kgs.....

I'm thinking about trading the 02 for something different...two 600 Ceebs is a bit too vanilla.....


----------



## RRouuselot (Mar 22, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> Road bike: '02 CBR 600 F4i with a yoshi pipe.
> 
> Track bike: '93 CBR 600 with Kuehne flat-side carbs, Corrillo rods, HRC wiring loom & pistons, Marvic Magnesium-alloy wheels, full Moriwaki titanium pipe, many and various other go-fast bits... :uhyeah: it puts out about 100 on the dyno, and only weights about 145kgs.....
> 
> I'm thinking about trading the 02 for something different...two 600 Ceebs is a bit too vanilla.....


    Good call on getting rid off the pipes on the CBR.

    I have no idea why Honda insists on putting pipes that weigh a ton on their bikes.

 The first thing to go on my CBR 929 was the pipes, I put Yoshimuras on it and threw on a Power Commander plus some other goodies to give it some extra fun.

 When I was done it rolled in at about 170 ponies (it had about 160+ stock) and weighed about 60 lbs. less than when it was all stock.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 22, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Good call on getting rid off the pipes on the CBR.
> 
> I have no idea why Honda insists on putting pipes that weigh a ton on their bikes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the pipes *gotsta* go. 

BTW, the 1000RR *rawks*. I rode a mate's at a track here in Aus, and they turn like no-one's business. Awesome.


----------



## Fortis (Mar 22, 2005)

2002 GSX-R 600 here.

Starting to get into the canyons but the rain just keeps coming back.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2005)

03 Yami VSTAR


----------



## dsp921 (Mar 22, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> How do you like the CBR 1000?
> I am still considering getting one.


I like it, handles nice and has plenty of power for street use.  I think I might go with the RC51 if I was buying again.  Nothing against the CBR, but there's just something about the RC51....


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 22, 2005)

Mine is a  1978 Ducati GTS, done up as a 900SS. I've got a few other bikes, but they are in various stages of repair.


----------



## K Williams (Mar 22, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> Road bike: '02 CBR 600 F4i with a yoshi pipe.
> 
> Track bike: '93 CBR 600 with Kuehne flat-side carbs, Corrillo rods, HRC wiring loom & pistons, Marvic Magnesium-alloy wheels, full Moriwaki titanium pipe, many and various other go-fast bits...  :uhyeah: it puts out about 100 on the dyno, and only weights about 145kgs.....
> 
> I'm thinking about trading the 02 for something different...two 600 Ceebs is a bit too vanilla.....



The first bike I rode was my brother's CBR600F2(I think it was a 1992 model). It had a D&D full race exhaust(used to hear him coming from a few blocks away), Attack rearsets(which made it uncomfortable for me to ride with my long legs), jet kit, CBR900 rear wheel, etc. That bike was fast...at least that's what I always thought until I got my ZX-12!  The only mods I've done to my bike are a Muzzy pipe, fender elimination kit & rear tire hugger(EuroBikes), and Lockhart flush turn indicators. I don't see the sense in me doing engine mods on a bike that can do 180mph. 1st gear, 2nd gear, and I'm already well over the speed limit.


----------



## K Williams (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool thread, nice pictures.


----------



## JenniM (Mar 23, 2005)

Swimming in the dominant end of the Gene Pool:supcool: !!! - HD Dyna Wide Glyde 1500 - finally gave in and my husband and I are now enjoying cruising the open roads but the weather here in the UK can be a little restrictive!!  - planning to ride from San Francisco to LA via the coast next July so looking forward to that! Ride Safe everyone


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 23, 2005)

JenniM said:
			
		

> Ride Safe everyone


 [font=&quot]Ride safely! Now wheres the fun in that.



[/font]


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 23, 2005)

JenniM said:
			
		

> HD Dyna Wide Glyde 1500


Yeah!! Was beginning to think Techno and I were the only two cruiser owners on the board!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 29, 2005)

I traded in today!

  I got an '05 Vstar Custom 1100...


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 29, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> The first bike I rode was my brother's CBR600F2(I think it was a 1992 model). It had a D&D full race exhaust(used to hear him coming from a few blocks away), Attack rearsets(which made it uncomfortable for me to ride with my long legs), jet kit, CBR900 rear wheel, etc. That bike was fast...at least that's what I always thought until I got my ZX-12!  The only mods I've done to my bike are a Muzzy pipe, fender elimination kit & rear tire hugger(EuroBikes), and Lockhart flush turn indicators. I don't see the sense in me doing engine mods on a bike that can do 180mph. 1st gear, 2nd gear, and I'm already well over the speed limit.



Yeah, i gotta agree with you....hypersports bikes dont *need* much in the way of engine mods. I know a guy with a nitrous ZX-12R...but he's a freakin' nutter. 


 :ultracool


----------



## OULobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Okay, started shopping today for a new bike. I have 4 that I am looking at and am searching for other options. I think I would like to buy used. I like the naked look and I don't need anything to big, so my first two choices are the Suz. SV650 and the Hon. 599. They stopped making the 599 last year. I like the racy street bike look, but again I don't need anything too big, so I looked at the Hon. CBR600F1i and Suz. GS500F or Katana600. Other options mentioned were the GSXR600, Kaw. ZZR600, Yam. YZF600R, but they seemed pricey and more looks than I need. Either naked or racy, I figure I'm sticking to the 600cc class. Any testamonials or suggestions?


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 29, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Okay, started shopping today for a new bike. I have 4 that I am looking at and am searching for other options. I think I would like to buy used. I like the naked look and I don't need anything to big, so my first two choices are the Suz. SV650 and the Hon. 599. They stopped making the 599 last year. I like the racy street bike look, but again I don't need anything too big, so I looked at the Hon. CBR600F1i and Suz. GS500F or Katana600. Other options mentioned were the GSXR600, Kaw. ZZR600, Yam. YZF600R, but they seemed pricey and more looks than I need. Either naked or racy, I figure I'm sticking to the 600cc class. Any testamonials or suggestions?




I once thought i *hated* shopping. A few years ago i discovered that i only hate shopping *for anything except motorcycles*... :ultracool 

I have ridden the SV650, and while its a lot of fun, it was a bit lacking in grunt for my tastes. I like the Hornet 600, and i ride a F4i, which is soo much fun i never get off it without a grin plastered all over my ugly mug. Gixxer600 and the R6 are both wicked nice rides, but pretty track focussed, especially the R6. The ZZR is a boat. You might also wanna take a crack at the new Z750 - its a lot of fun. 

I just had a get-off from my F4i, and the ensuing insurance hassle and wait for its return made me think about trading it in for a naked, which i'm a big fan of. It was a very small event, all things considered, but the damage to the plastics and whatnot on the rice rocket shot the repair bill up to $AU6000.00.....the same event on a naked with crash knobs would have warranted a new bar end and a blinker cover. If you like the nekkid bikes, the potential savings in both insurance quotes and possible repairs is worth it IMHO....


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm a bit partial to the CBR600R and the R6, but then I like sports bikes. If you are mainly ridding on the road a SV1000 may be the go. They are reasonably cheap, come in a number of guises, handle OK, and have enough power and a relaxed delivery.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 30, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> I once thought i *hated* shopping. A few years ago i discovered that i only hate shopping *for anything except motorcycles*... :ultracool
> 
> I have ridden the SV650, and while its a lot of fun, it was a bit lacking in grunt for my tastes. I like the Hornet 600, and i ride a F4i, which is soo much fun i never get off it without a grin plastered all over my ugly mug. Gixxer600 and the R6 are both wicked nice rides, but pretty track focussed, especially the R6. The ZZR is a boat. You might also wanna take a crack at the new Z750 - its a lot of fun.
> 
> I just had a get-off from my F4i, and the ensuing insurance hassle and wait for its return made me think about trading it in for a naked, which i'm a big fan of. It was a very small event, all things considered, but the damage to the plastics and whatnot on the rice rocket shot the repair bill up to $AU6000.00.....the same event on a naked with crash knobs would have warranted a new bar end and a blinker cover. If you like the nekkid bikes, the potential savings in both insurance quotes and possible repairs is worth it IMHO....



I still like the SV650 or 599 just because of what you mentioned, lower insurance, easier maintanance access and easier repairs. They are just enough bike for me and I think I can find them used pretty easily. The F4i was something the salesguy at a dealership almost sold me on. He had a 2004 and I liked it a lot. I wanted the easier seating the F4i offers over the RR because of the longer trips.  

I've always loved the GSXR styling, but the cost and bulk always scared me off. THe Z720 is more bike than I need. I saw someone on the other thread post a pic of their Kaw. ZXR250 (I think it was Colin) and that looked great (mine is the other Kaw. 250 ninja), but I think they stopped making them in 1999.


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 30, 2005)

I've got a 2001 sv650s and trust me, it's got enough power--there are very few people out there than can truly capture the potential of the I-4 600s, let alone the liter bikes. My Sv650 will go 0-60 in 3.2 seconds and do the quarter mile in the low 12s. It's a v-twin so it's got plenty of low end, usable torque, so when you're putting around in traffic there's power there whenever you need it, not just at 8,000 RPM and up. With a few small suspension mods it is also a very trackable bike, and still a respectable canyon carver without the swaps due to its low center of gravity and thin profile. It's also cheap, has plenty of aftermarket support, and wheelies like a dream. 

Just for perspective, I've been riding for 28 years and this is the most fun bike I've ever owned, and I still have a blast every time I get on it. Even though I'll probably get another bike soon, I'm sure I'll still take the SV out all the time.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 30, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> The F4i was something the salesguy at a dealership almost sold me on. He had a 2004 and I liked it a lot. I wanted the easier seating the F4i offers over the RR because of the longer trips.



I bought the F4i for *exactly* that reason - at a long-legged 6'1", the RR can get pretty cramped.



			
				psi_radar said:
			
		

> I've got a 2001 sv650s and trust me, it's got enough power--there are very few people out there than can truly capture the potential of the I-4 600s, let alone the liter bikes.



You're bang on re: most people's ability to really utilise modern 4's...but i've been riding inline 4's for so long, that if i dont feel that insane, psychotic-cat-on-acid acceleration when the tacho hits 8 grand or so, somehting just seems to be lacking, even though i'm one of those who isnt capable of really making the most of a sportsbike... I ride with some guys who are, and i know i'm not *that* good. 

However, lately i've been thinking about trading the F4i for a naked streeter, and the SV1000 will definately get a look in. I know a guy who just put Gixxer750 forks on his SV650, and it looks damn good...and i heard the gixxer1000 front will slot right into the SV1000.... :ultracool 

I'll be hanging onto the other CBR600 for the track, tho...nothing beats wringing a screaming 600 around a racetrack...


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 30, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> However, lately i've been thinking about trading the F4i for a naked streeter, and the SV1000 will definately get a look in. I know a guy who just put Gixxer750 forks on his SV650, and it looks damn good...and i heard the gixxer1000 front will slot right into the SV1000.... :ultracool
> 
> I'll be hanging onto the other CBR600 for the track, tho...nothing beats wringing a screaming 600 around a racetrack...


I believe the GSXR1000 are a straight bolt on fit to the SV1000. Generally speaking most people are faster on a Track with the 600s, as they are not intimidating. The likes of R1s and GSXR1000s need a little throttle control. Personally I like the larger bikes as they offer more mid range. I used to have a TRX850 Yamaha and that was as quick as anything else on the road, even though it only made about 80hp. The way it made its power was very easy to use. I could get on the power much earlier than my mates on their Blades and other sports bikes. Unfortunately when you got it on the track it was just too slow. You would spend most of the time around the back of Eastern Creek Raceway working your way past the slow ridders, only to have them fly past you down the straight and slow you down on turn one. My TRX was on the rev limiter down the straight at 230 kmh and even the 600s would just fly past you. I ended up going to an older CBR900RR so I could get some midrange, and the top end power. This made a great Track bike.


----------



## Satt (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a BMW K1100 and a Honda Reflex. :ultracool


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 30, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> I bought the F4i for *exactly* that reason - at a long-legged 6'1", the RR can get pretty cramped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baoquan,

I might be mistaken but I don't think they're marketing the sv1000 naked here in the states anymore. I'm not crazy about the seating position on the SV1000--it's as aggressive as the TL1000. I've found the 'Busa to be much more comfortable and nimble, scarily enough.


----------



## Fortis (Mar 30, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Okay, started shopping today for a new bike. I have 4 that I am looking at and am searching for other options. I think I would like to buy used. I like the naked look and I don't need anything to big, so my first two choices are the Suz. SV650 and the Hon. 599. They stopped making the 599 last year. I like the racy street bike look, but again I don't need anything too big, so I looked at the Hon. CBR600F1i and Suz. GS500F or Katana600. Other options mentioned were the GSXR600, Kaw. ZZR600, Yam. YZF600R, but they seemed pricey and more looks than I need. Either naked or racy, I figure I'm sticking to the 600cc class. Any testamonials or suggestions?


Is this your first bike?  How experienced are you?  If this is your first bike and/or you're looking for something to have fun in the canyons with as well as general commuting, I'd highly suggest the SV650.  The fact that you want a naked bike is another argument for the SV (even if it isn't your first bike).  I've never met anyone that didn't love their SV.  I'm also partial to the Gixxer 600s as I have one.


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2005)

2002 Harley Davidson Ultra Classic..


----------



## OULobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Fortis said:
			
		

> Is this your first bike?  How experienced are you?  If this is your first bike and/or you're looking for something to have fun in the canyons with as well as general commuting, I'd highly suggest the SV650.  The fact that you want a naked bike is another argument for the SV (even if it isn't your first bike).  I've never met anyone that didn't love their SV.  I'm also partial to the Gixxer 600s as I have one.



No, I've been riding my 250 Ninja for since '96. My mentality is to get something bigger displacement wise, but not jump up to a 1000cc class right off the bat. I like the nakeds because of the insurance break and the ease of maintanace and repair. I've been narrowing down to the SV650, the 599 and mabey the CBR600F4i if I give in and go for something just a tad more flashy.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 31, 2005)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Baoquan,
> 
> I might be mistaken but I don't think they're marketing the sv1000 naked here in the states anymore. I'm not crazy about the seating position on the SV1000--it's as aggressive as the TL1000. I've found the 'Busa to be much more comfortable and nimble, scarily enough.




I haven't ridden the SV1000 yet (and i have the feeling they're being dropped here in Aus too), but i've ridden the The Bus, and its an awesome engine in that thing...not just brutally powerful, but creamy...such a connection between the throttle and the tire i have never experienced. I just know i couldn't be trusted with that much power...but i have a real need to at some point in my life, own the biggest, baddest production bike on the planet....

Loss of licence in: 3 - 2 - 1..... :uhyeah:


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 31, 2005)

The SV650 is a fine bike, even if it is a little under powered. Power is not everything, and doesnt necessarily make a quick bike on the road. If you are shying away from the litre class because of the difference between your current bike and them it could be worth considering a few facts.

 Many of the 600s now put out similar and in some cases more power than litre class twins. The difference is that the litre class twins are just so much easier to ride, as they dont require absolute attention to revs and gear selection. You can be more relaxed, even lazy and still go fast. There is no coming on strong when you hit the power band, just predictable power right through. This lets you enjoy the ride more. Another factor is that many of the 600s are now very highly developed. This means that they are putting out power much closer to their design limits. I dont think this will translate well to longevity, however in this class people tend to turn them over fairly quickly (in Australia it averages out at 6 months). The naked class usually does detune their engines so this may not be an issue with them.

One factor I love with twins is the exhaust note. It adds another dimension to the ridding experience. I have a Conti style system on my old Ducati and it is loud, but it is so enjoyable on a spirited ride. It is also great in alerting Car drivers that Im near by. As you can see Im fairly biased when it comes to twins so you will need to balance my opinions almost as much as when Im talking Shorinji Kempo.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 31, 2005)

I finally got the manifolds to suit my new 40mm carburettors last week. I managed to get the carburettors fitted and balanced last weekend and take it for a short ride. With the new competition clutch, the bigger carburettors and new Tommaselli quick action throttle it is like a new bike. It goes so much better right through the rev range. Power wise, the old Ducati is not too far away from my old TRX850 now. I fitted a new rear tyre yesterday and now feel it is ready for its first Track Day. My Son and myself are going to Queensland Raceway on the 17th and Im looking forward to it. The Track is not inspiring, it is mainly a horsepower and brakes track, the Ducati has neither. It should be good all the same just to ride around with my son.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 31, 2005)

Colin_Linz said:
			
		

> I finally got the manifolds to suit my new 40mm carburettors last week. I managed to get the carburettors fitted and balanced last weekend and take it for a short ride. With the new competition clutch, the bigger carburettors and new Tommaselli quick action throttle it is like a new bike. It goes so much better right through the rev range. Power wise, the old Ducati is not too far away from my old TRX850 now. I fitted a new rear tyre yesterday and now feel it is ready for its first Track Day. My Son and myself are going to Queensland Raceway on the 17th and Im looking forward to it. The Track is not inspiring, it is mainly a horsepower and brakes track, the Ducati has neither. It should be good all the same just to ride around with my son.




Cool!! Quick action throttles are fun...the quickie on my track bike, when combined with teh flat side carbs = instant hilarity. 

I've never ridden QLD raceway.....only EC/Oran/Wakefield. I've *got* to get to the Island one day....

Have fun at the track!!


----------



## K Williams (Mar 31, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> I haven't ridden the SV1000 yet (and i have the feeling they're being dropped here in Aus too), but i've ridden the The Bus, and its an awesome engine in that thing...not just brutally powerful, but creamy...such a connection between the throttle and the tire i have never experienced. I just know i couldn't be trusted with that much power...but i have a real need to at some point in my life, own the biggest, baddest production bike on the planet....
> 
> Loss of licence in: 3 - 2 - 1..... :uhyeah:



Yeah, whatever... I still think the ZX-12R is a better bike than the 'Busa!  Let the Kawasaki vs. Suzuki wars/arguments begin.


----------



## K Williams (Mar 31, 2005)

Did you all see the retro cafe-racer Ducatis that were on display at the Motorcycle Show?! That one with the silver metal flake paint job had me drooling!


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 31, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Yeah, whatever... I still think the ZX-12R is a better bike than the 'Busa!  Let the Kawasaki vs. Suzuki wars/arguments begin.



To be honest, i've never ridden a ZX-12R, but i'd be very interested in doing so.  However, in the interests of starting a religious war...12R's SUCK!!!  :flame: 

 :ultracool


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 31, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> Cool!! Quick action throttles are fun...the quickie on my track bike, when combined with teh flat side carbs = instant hilarity.
> 
> I've never ridden QLD raceway.....only EC/Oran/Wakefield. I've *got* to get to the Island one day....
> 
> Have fun at the track!!


I love Eastern Creek and Oran Park; they are both great tracks for different reasons. The GP circuit at Oran Park is very technical and a lot of fun, even if it is bumpy. Eastern Creek is just so nice, turn one at 200 plus is a real buzz. I used to live in Penrith so I spent quite a lot of time at both these circuits. I too would love to give Phillip Island a go, Its a bit of a trek there from QLD though.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 31, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Did you all see the retro cafe-racer Ducatis that were on display at the Motorcycle Show?! That one with the silver metal flake paint job had me drooling!


They have been floating around for a while now, Id love one. There are also two or three companies building new retro Ducatis, all based on the old 900SS of the seventies. You can buy them complete or as a frame kit and you supply the rest.



I have a spare 900 Desmo engine in my workshop that Ive been thinking doing something similar with, but now I think it will go into a Post Classic Racer instead.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Colin_Linz said:
			
		

> The SV650 is a fine bike, even if it is a little under powered. Power is not everything, and doesnt necessarily make a quick bike on the road. If you are shying away from the litre class because of the difference between your current bike and them it could be worth considering a few facts.
> 
> Many of the 600s now put out similar and in some cases more power than litre class twins. The difference is that the litre class twins are just so much easier to ride, as they dont require absolute attention to revs and gear selection. You can be more relaxed, even lazy and still go fast. There is no coming on strong when you hit the power band, just predictable power right through. This lets you enjoy the ride more. Another factor is that many of the 600s are now very highly developed. This means that they are putting out power much closer to their design limits. I dont think this will translate well to longevity, however in this class people tend to turn them over fairly quickly (in Australia it averages out at 6 months). The naked class usually does detune their engines so this may not be an issue with them.



That was a little of my concern. I don't have a very good idea of how the displacement will relate to my ability to handle the bike.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 1, 2005)

Colin_Linz said:
			
		

> They have been floating around for a while now, Id love one. There are also two or three companies building new retro Ducatis, all based on the old 900SS of the seventies. You can buy them complete or as a frame kit and you supply the rest.
> 
> I have a spare 900 Desmo engine in my workshop that Ive been thinking doing something similar with, but now I think it will go into a Post Classic Racer instead.


 My father picked up one of the Mike Hailwood Edition bikes when they first came out. He rode it around the block and hated it and sold it right after.
 Evidently it wasn't all it was cracked up to be. 
 It was uncomfortable, slow and didn't handle as well as it looked like and cost.

 I have just finished looking at the R1's.
 I guess they are suppose to kick it up to 180hp.....is that true?


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 1, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Yeah, whatever... I still think the ZX-12R is a better bike than the 'Busa!  Let the Kawasaki vs. Suzuki wars/arguments begin.


  I don't know much about the ZX-12R except what I read online.
     The reviews weren't not good....the "Busa" I do know about.
 Not something I would own. It's a bit of a dog out of the hole, it get's it's *** kicked in the corners by most sport bikes out there...(they had to make it longer to handle the high top speed and that killed it's cornering ability)..it's only saving grace at one time was it's top speed. The first year it came out it was the fastest bike but then in true Japanese fashion all the Japanese bike companies got together and decided to make all the bikes in the same class as the "Busa" have the same top speed. 

 For the money I think the best all around sport bike is the RC51......it sounds really cool with a set of pipes on it, it handles, it has way too much punch for your beginer rider, and it just has "eat my dust" written all over it.


----------



## K Williams (Apr 1, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I have just finished looking at the R1's.
> I guess they are suppose to kick it up to 180hp.....is that true?



180hp in an R1!? Well, if that's true, we can forget about the ZX-12R and the Hayabusa in terms of top speed. The R1 is around 100 lbs. lighter than my bike(the ZX-12R), and at 180hp, it would have 10hp on the 12R. All I can say is that I hope people know to lean over the tank while under hard acceleration, cause that bike is going to want to look at the sky a lot.


----------



## K Williams (Apr 1, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I don't know much about the ZX-12R except what I read online.
> The reviews weren't not good....the "Busa" I do know about.
> Not something I would own. It's a bit of a dog out of the hole, it get's it's *** kicked in the corners by most sport bikes out there...(they had to make it longer to handle the high top speed and that killed it's cornering ability)..it's only saving grace at one time was it's top speed. The first year it came out it was the fastest bike but then in true Japanese fashion all the Japanese bike companies got together and decided to make all the bikes in the same class as the "Busa" have the same top speed.
> 
> For the money I think the best all around sport bike is the RC51......it sounds really cool with a set of pipes on it, it handles, it has way too much punch for your beginer rider, and it just has "eat my dust" written all over it.



Well I only have two real complaints with my ZX-12R:

1)Throttle response from idle to hmmm....probably 2500rpm. I got used to that after a while, but at first it was weird...no power then all of a sudden a lot of power. 

2)No safe way to install frame sliders on the bike. And you all that ride sport bikes know how ridiculous the cost of plastics are. I'm 100% certain that all the bike companies make more money on selling the parts, than they do on the complete bikes.

Of course the smaller bikes handle better than the 12. They are lighter and shorter. But if you're 6'3" and wear 36" inseam jeans, you'll understand why I chose the ZX-12R instead of say a Gixxer 1000 or an R1.

V-Twins... I almost bought the TL1000R. I love that V-Twin sportbike sound.  Ducatis, the TL-R, and the RC51. Those babies sound sweet!


----------



## koga ha (Apr 1, 2005)

i have an '01 busa.  thought about trading/selling for a liter bike.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 1, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> 180hp in an R1!? Well, if that's true, we can forget about the ZX-12R and the Hayabusa in terms of top speed. The R1 is around 100 lbs. lighter than my bike(the ZX-12R), and at 180hp, it would have 10hp on the 12R. All I can say is that I hope people know to lean over the tank while under hard acceleration, cause that bike is going to want to look at the sky a lot.


 
 I thought it sounded a little too good to be true.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Apr 1, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> My father picked up one of the Mike Hailwood Edition bikes when they first came out. He rode it around the block and hated it and sold it right after.
> Evidently it wasn't all it was cracked up to be.
> It was uncomfortable, slow and didn't handle as well as it looked like and cost.
> 
> ...


 Yes that Hailwood replica is a dog, the frame is too flexible. It was made prior to the other retro bikes, which are made more as a retro than a modern bike influenced by retro design as the Hailwood replica was. The other manufactures have done fairly well with their products, but they will never rival a modern bike when it comes to handling, except maybe Brook Henrys Alchemy. Though this bike was designed to be a modern bike that used the old Ducati engines, not a retro.

 Most of the litre class of 4 cylinder bikes are pumping out around the 180hp mark. This is pretty good when you think that that was what the GP bikes were putting out just a few years ago, and they were considered unmanageable even by elite racers.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Apr 1, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Well I only have two real complaints with my ZX-12R:
> 
> 1)Throttle response from idle to hmmm....probably 2500rpm. I got used to that after a while, but at first it was weird...no power then all of a sudden a lot of power.
> 
> ...


 [font=&quot]The older Aprillia RSV 1000 were quite large physically, they made a great sports bike for larger guys. The newer ones have shrunk down a bit though.

 The new CBR 600 apparently is OK for guys about 184cm, even though it is physically smaller to last years model, and it was considered to be a bit cramped by the same tester.[/font]
[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## Baoquan (Apr 4, 2005)

Colin_Linz said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]The older Aprillia RSV 1000 were quite large physically, they made a great sports bike for larger guys. The newer ones have shrunk down a bit though.
> 
> The new CBR 600 apparently is OK for guys about 184cm, even though it is physically smaller to last years model, and it was considered to be a bit cramped by the same tester.[/font]
> [font=&quot][/font]



I'm bang-on 184cms, and i found the RR to be a bit cramped - good for short blasts and the track, but i wouldn't want to the Pilgrimage (to the Island) on it.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 9, 2005)

Just reality check............enjoy

http://www.wimp.com/motorcycle/


----------



## psi_radar (Apr 10, 2005)

I wasn' t able to download that video, but there's lots of horror story vids and pics out there. The most memorable I remember was a head-on collision with a cement truck. The helmet and all its contents were stuck in the grill of the truck, and the remainder of the body layed scorched with the burnt remains of the bike. Be careful out there.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2005)

Motorcycles for women:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...icagotrib/womenbuildingamotorcycleshapedtofit


----------

